
Show HN: Uptime monitor and status page powered by GitHub - anandchowdhary
https://upptime.js.org
======
anandchowdhary
This weekend, I built Upptime
([https://upptime.js.org](https://upptime.js.org)), a free and open-source
uptime monitoring template repository, with a Svelte-powered status page
website.

It uses GitHub Actions to monitor your webpages' availability every 5 minutes
and opens a new issue if something is down. You can add incident reports as
comments on the issue, and the issue is automatically closed when you site
comes back up. It also logs the response time as commit history (four times a
day) and generates graphs (once a day). The static site uses the GitHub API to
fetch real-time data from the repository.

Essentially, it's entirely GitHub-powered (no servers required), and is a free
alternate to uptime monitoring services along with a nice status website. The
repository is available at [https://github.com/koj-
co/upptime](https://github.com/koj-co/upptime).

